# Wheelbarrow for firewood



## chugbug (Jan 12, 2009)

I was in the woods cutting wood over the weekend and with the snow I couldn't get the tractor right up to the wood I had cut , so I got my regular metal wheelbarrow and it really worked pretty good and saved me alot of steps . The only thing was the wheelbarrow I was using had the bar on front for dumping and it kept getting hung up . So I was thinking of taking an old wheelbarrow that I have with a broken handle and turn it to a firewood wheelbarrow . I will take the bar in the front and make it higher so it won't hit and make the front pretty hi to hold wood , put a flat bottom in it and stack the wood crossways , should hold quite a bit . Anyone have one or have any ideas ??


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Best wheelbarrow I have ever used are the mullers smart cart. They are very centered and if you load them too close to the front they will tip forward. Other than that, they are great. http://www.smartcarts.com/


----------



## banjobart (Jan 12, 2009)

Get the biggest wheelbarrow with two large wheels and a huge plastic tub. It is perferct for firewood. These cost $100 at hardware stores and are a bargain for what they can haul. The big wheels keep the axle and front bar high off the ground.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 12, 2009)

chugbug said:


> I was in the woods cutting wood over the weekend and with the snow I couldn't get the tractor right up to the wood I had cut , so I got my regular metal wheelbarrow and it really worked pretty good and saved me alot of steps . The only thing was the wheelbarrow I was using had the bar on front for dumping and *it kept getting hung up *. So I was thinking of taking an old wheelbarrow that I have with a broken handle and turn it to a firewood wheelbarrow . I will take the bar in the front and make it higher so it won't hit and make the front pretty hi to hold wood , put a flat bottom in it and stack the wood crossways , should hold quite a bit . Anyone have one or have any ideas ??


Mine has never done that. You must be going through heavy brush or the bar is bent down toward the ground an inch or so. I still like the single-wheel barrow better than the 2-wheeler and I use my single-wheel every other day to haul firewood from the back yard to the house. Believe me, the single and doubles do not handle or perform the same way.


----------



## chugbug (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the single wheel will work good in the woods and thats what I have to work with , Maybe I can get started on it this weekend !!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 12, 2009)

chugbug said:


> I think the single wheel will work good in the woods and thats what I have to work with , Maybe I can get started on it this weekend !!!



Sounds like it might be snow that is causing the problem. Wheel barrows will not work well in snow. When in snow, the weight from the load forces the wheel to the ground, and suddenly you are plowing snow with the lifting bar. That will stop you cold.

I snow shovel out a path from the house to the woodpile. Then the wheelbarrow works like a charm (maybe a tough charm).


----------



## rtrsam (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the Miller wheelbarrows, they don't have the front nose piece to get hung up at all. Plastic tubs are a little flimsy to really load them with a biog load of heavy wood, you can feel the tub flex as you lift the handles. the double wheeled wheelbarrows don't hold up that great as the axle is not supported on both ends (holds each wheel in single shear)


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with WD, I've had better luck with the single wheel. I like the plastic tubs, but both of them I've had have cracked and ended up with big holes in them over time.

OTOH, steel is heavier and rusts... :monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2009)

I've used the single wheeled and steel tubbed one for years. Like Wood Doctor it gets used about every day bringing wood from the pile to the house. I always thought those two wheeled ones would be better and almost bought one several times and backed out on the 100 dollar price tag.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> I agree with WD, I've had better luck with the single wheel. I like the plastic tubs, but both of them I've had have cracked and ended up with big holes in them over time.
> 
> OTOH, steel is heavier and rusts... :monkey:


Mine has not yet, But it is kept in the dry all the time.


----------



## Orange Hill (Jan 12, 2009)

Is this the next debate? My single wheel steel tub will out haul your two wheeled plastic junk box ...etc.

fight...fight...fight

opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2009)

Orange Hill said:


> Is this the next debate? My single wheel steel tub will out haul your two wheeled plastic junk box ...etc.
> 
> fight...fight...fight
> 
> opcorn:


Nah, Not from me, Life is too short to fight on the internet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2009)

Besides i would still like to have one of those big plastic tubbed two wheeled ones.


----------



## chugbug (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah the snow was the problem thats for sure but after I got a path going it worked pretty good , I just need to reposition that bar in the front so it can't dig in . I'm thinking of just a flat bottom , maybe even oak slats so the snow can filter through , not sure if I need sides to help hold it all in or not , I'd rather not have the sides if I don't need them because I could also haul wood pallets after I cut them and I only cut them into 3 pieces each. so there kind of long .


----------



## Scootermsp (Jan 12, 2009)

*Ice fishing Sled*

I gave up on the cart after the snow took up residence here. Get an Ice fishing sled (Otter sled) they hold a lot of wood and it seems to be much less work pulling a sled full of wood than wheeling a cart.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 13, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> Mine has never done that. You must be going through heavy brush or the bar is bent down toward the ground an inch or so. I still like the single-wheel barrow better than the 2-wheeler and I use my single-wheel every other day to haul firewood from the back yard to the house. Believe me, the single and doubles do not handle or perform the same way.



Depends on how tall you are. At 6'7" I dumped them on mole hills until I gave it away. Pretty much worthless to me.


----------



## RuralCruiser007 (Jan 13, 2009)

I use my two wheel wheelbarrow every day to bring wood to the house. Works really good. If you have shoulder/arm problems like I do, it takes a lot of strain off of it due to not having to balance the load. After a fresh snow fall it is a little fun for the first load, but after that it is OK. The front bar is a little of a pain at times. Anything can be modified with a cutting torch and a welder.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 13, 2009)

*Wheelbarrow*

Here is my one wheeler.
I made the handles 10" longer.





Cheers


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 13, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread,but instead of using a wheelbarrow in snow why not use a toboggan.
Our toboggan cracked many decades ago while going down a hill and jumping it. 
After that we bolted some angle irons on it set at approx. 45 degree angles. the bars are about 1 ft high. To add capacity boards can be laid against them and wood can be piled high as you want. When going downhill or through the woods a rear rope is helpful in controlling the toboggan. 

We pulled 6' logs out decades ago down a hill to our van on the side of the road. A sheriff stopped and wondered if the wood belonged to us that was in the van I was loading. I told him the property belonged to parents, at that time my brothers' came flying down the hill with the toboggan full of logs that all fell off at the bottom of the steep slope. Sheriff laughed and said if anybody goes to that much trouble (.25 miles hike in snow through the woods) and pain to get wood they must own it.:biggrinbounce2: 

Here is a picture of the toboggan carrying a light load, we were too tired walking through 24-30" of snow to haul the toboggan another step so we used a truck. The angle irons can be seen against the green tarp.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 13, 2009)

That's how I started out over 30 years ago...using a wheelbarrow through the woods. I don't know about moving the bar cause it acts like a break when you dump it.

...just say'en the wheelbarrow has served me well over the years.


----------



## Geez (Jan 13, 2009)

Scootermsp said:


> I gave up on the cart after the snow took up residence here. Get an Ice fishing sled (Otter sled) they hold a lot of wood and it seems to be much less work pulling a sled full of wood than wheeling a cart.



That's what I use when the snow is too deep for the wheelbarrow. When the woodshed by the OWB is empty and I have to hit the secondary pile I use the plastic tub from a large old ice shanty. The pile is up an incline from the boiler so it slides real nice. Sometimes I have to run to keep ahead of it!


----------



## chugbug (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought of the toboggan thing and it sounds like you guys were having alot of fun !! But I don't want to bend over and pick it up more than I have to , the other day I picked it up after cutting it wheelbarrowed it to the tractor and then it was already at waist height for unloading , worked out pretty slick , just need to take my old one and modify it into the super duper firewood wheelbarrow , i when I get going on this thing I'll post some pics !!


----------



## KD57 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have moved my share of cordwood w/ a wheelbarrow, I'm old and lazy now, if I can't move it w/ the front end loader, it ain't gonna be moved. My 76 yo Dad still uses his double wheel cart, he favors that over a single wheel, he says it's easier to roll over rough ground, but I have no idea about using it over snow.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 13, 2009)

The days of hauling wood out with a toboggan was at least 30 years ago when we were teens and had energy and more important back power. Nowadays I mainly use the toboggan for hauling deer out or Christmas trees as seen in the photo. Those are not body bags but 2 Christmas trees cut from the property.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 13, 2009)

chugbug said:


> I was in the woods cutting wood over the weekend and with the snow I couldn't get the tractor right up to the wood I had cut , so I got my regular metal wheelbarrow and it really worked pretty good and saved me alot of steps . The only thing was the wheelbarrow I was using had the bar on front for dumping and it kept getting hung up . So I was thinking of taking an old wheelbarrow that I have with a broken handle and turn it to a firewood wheelbarrow . I will take the bar in the front and make it higher so it won't hit and make the front pretty hi to hold wood , put a flat bottom in it and stack the wood crossways , should hold quite a bit . Anyone have one or have any ideas ??




How about raising the tub and putting a bigger tire on it? I use them at home and at work but mine have the deal around the front also. 

I am always getting thrown over the handlebars if I dont watch it. 

I got plastic ones with the deep tub and they hold a bunch of wood its a step saver for sure. Good luck with your project it sounds like the way to go.

Kansas


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 13, 2009)

chugbug said:


> Yeah the snow was the problem thats for sure but after I got a path going it worked pretty good , I just need to reposition that bar in the front so it can't dig in . I'm thinking of just a flat bottom , maybe even oak slats so the snow can filter through , not sure if I need sides to help hold it all in or not , I'd rather not have the sides if I don't need them because I could also haul wood pallets after I cut them and I only cut them into 3 pieces each. so there kind of long .



you could put stake pockets on the side of the flatbed giving you the option of having sides.


----------



## arlen (Jan 13, 2009)

*farm tec EZ-haul Dump Cart Item 103870*

I have this cart I use it for my splitter it can go foreward backwards and spin in a circle with the three wheels. You can also tow it with your garden tractor. David

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...01&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=20298


----------



## chugbug (Jan 13, 2009)

04 , I was thinking of stake pockets also , but I was going with a wood bottom so not sure how strong I can make them , steel would have been easier , I'm trying to use stuff I have laying around , maybe if I run a piece of angle down the edge I could use that to attach the pockets.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 15, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> Depends on how tall you are. At 6'7" I dumped them on mole hills until I gave it away. Pretty much worthless to me.



Tall guys are tough on that front bracket  

Bracket?? We don't need no stinkin bracket, lol


----------



## Edmccabe (Feb 2, 2009)

*Wheelbarrow*

I have moved a lot of wood over rough terrain with the wheelbarrow in the attached photo and also use it to move wood from my driveway to the area where I split and stack it. When I purchased this wheelbarrow about 5 years ago to allow move muck up a steer banking from a drained pond, it was self propelled by a German-made 24 V DC motor built into the front wheel. It did the job and also was great to move large stones from the same pond. Unfortunately the motor control unit sustained water damage which I could not repair. I removed all the electronics and have been using it in the woods. The large diameter tire makes it very easy to push - even up hill. It will handle any load I can fit into it.


----------



## strongback (Feb 2, 2009)

*Another wheel barrel thread?*

If the weather doesn't ease up some we'll be writing about techniques for carrying armloads of wood. 

But since it hasn't yet, I've attached some pics of my award winning wood hauler. Took about 15-20 minutes to cobble together with some plywood a 
2x4 and a couple of pieces of scap sheet metal I had laying around that I used for braces. By stacking in rows I can get enough wood on here to feed the insert for 4-7 days depending on the outdoor temps.


----------



## ant (Jan 22, 2010)

this one lasted me 15 min. and the plastic tub cracked to the point to were it could not be used. .. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/wheelb...m-and-ranch-10-cubic-foot-wheelbarrow-4431520


----------



## palmrose2 (Jan 22, 2010)

strongback said:


> If the weather doesn't ease up some we'll be writing about techniques for carrying armloads of wood.
> 
> But since it hasn't yet, I've attached some pics of my award winning wood hauler. Took about 15-20 minutes to cobble together with some plywood a
> 2x4 and a couple of pieces of scap sheet metal I had laying around that I used for braces. By stacking in rows I can get enough wood on here to feed the insert for 4-7 days depending on the outdoor temps.



I was thinking that a mason wheelbarrow would be ideal. That is pretty much what you have. 

Most mason wheelbarrows are a little heavier duty than yours, but stone generally weighs more than wood.


----------



## blades (Jan 22, 2010)

The poly tubs and tossed wood in cold weather do not agree. For the snow how about adding a ski instead of or under the tire. As far as height with out removing the bar you might have to drop the axle down by adding a set of blocks, wheel dia. is limited by the distance between the tub and axle


----------



## injun joe (Jan 22, 2010)

Wet1 said:


> I agree with WD, I've had better luck with the single wheel. I like the plastic tubs, but both of them I've had have cracked and ended up with big holes in them over time.
> 
> OTOH, steel is heavier and rusts... :monkey:



i dont know about the rust part my grandpa has had his since the 70's and it wasnt new then a guy was moving away and he went and asked what he was going to do with it so the guy gave it to him.so around 60's and 50's its made of actual steel its 1/8'' plate folded and riveted i think to make the tub. rusty but not even close to being eaten away. only had 1 pair of handles replaces them a few weeks back and its still in use today.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jan 22, 2010)

*ski*

Blades, That is exactly what I was thinking,weld up a ski that has a sleeve that will slip onto the existing axle,taking the tire completely off.Make your ski about 4 to 6 inches wide and I bet it would work like a charm.Make the sweep of the radius on the ski tall enough so it pushes brush down or off to the side. You might want to ask around at any snowmobile sales/repair places if they have any old/damaged skis that you could modify to work for you.Up here in Wisconsin they are readily available.You might end up welding an extended "arm" on the back end of the ski so it would brace against the bottom of the wheelbarrow,so the ski does not tip too far forward. I will try this when I see the next ski or pair of skis thrown out at our landfills scrap steel pile.-ken


----------

